# ok so last night I am driving and the guy behind me throws on his blue lights....



## GMACK24 (Jun 2, 2003)

So last night I am in the far left lane prolly going anywhere between 65/70 and the dood in front of me is starting to slow down. so I give him a friendly shut the headlights off and then on to see if he will move over. Traffic is pretty heavy so I really could'nt go around him. 
Next thing I know I see blue lights behind me. I say oh boy here we go. so I pull to the right and all he does is get on his horn and tells me to smarten up and slow down.
so I wave to him and nod my head and we go along our merry way. 
Now my question is do you think he was a Statie or just a regular town cop trying to prove a point? I guess either way I was lucky he didnt pull me over. 
so again just wanted to know if it was a statie or a town cop.

I was on 93 South Heading out of Boston around 9:30 PM and he was driving a black Ford Fusion. 
Also as a side note he had run a red light prior to this and I had beeped my horn at him for doing so as it was RED RED when he ran it. ok let me know.


----------



## MM1799 (Sep 14, 2006)

I wouldn't recommend giving anyone the 'friendly shut the headlights off and then on'. Trying to intimidate another driver to move over isn't the best course of action  Besides if traffic is heavy, as you said, _if_ he did move over how much farther past him would you have gone? It could have been a statie or local just checking to see if your lights are malfunctioning.


----------



## dcs2244 (Jan 29, 2004)

Hey, it coulda been some douche bag wanna-be...personally, I do not use the PA as it is a good way to get in-the-glue. Do not shut your lights off...the universal signal to move over (on this particular planet) is to flash your "high beams". 

This, of course, is useless in heavy traffic where the idiot has no room to move over.


----------



## Guest (Oct 5, 2006)

GMACK24 said:


> I was on 93 South Heading out of Boston around 9:30 PM and he was driving a black Ford Fusion.
> Also as a side note he had run a red light prior to this and I had beeped my horn at him for doing so as it was RED RED when he ran it. ok let me know.


Is that the red light between exits 18 and 15 or in the tunnel? :jestera:


----------



## Mongo (Aug 10, 2006)

[Next thing I know I see blue lights behind me. I say oh boy here we go. so I pull to the right and all he does is get on his horn and tells me to smarten up and slow down.

That was me so slow down and stay the F#!Ck outta my way.


----------



## GMACK24 (Jun 2, 2003)

Mongo said:


> [Next thing I know I see blue lights behind me. I say oh boy here we go. so I pull to the right and all he does is get on his horn and tells me to smarten up and slow down.
> 
> That was me so slow down and stay the F#!Ck outta my way.


was that really you ? ? ?


----------



## GMACK24 (Jun 2, 2003)

MSP75 said:


> Is that the red light between exits 18 and 15 or in the tunnel? :jestera:


yes its the red light just past the pine street inn..... 
just before South Bay Center. 
then you hop on 93 south just past that set of red lights......

and yeah I suppose I should have just backed out and went in the right lanes. 
thanks for the input.

Greg


----------



## Mikey682 (May 2, 2002)

I dont take someone's headlights flashing behind me as a "friendly" gesture...it pisses me off. No one is going to get in trouble for just going with the flow in the right lane. Are you in that much of a hurry? 
I havent been on that long, but I've already seen what happens when someone is more focused on flying home in the LL instead of using common sense and going with the flow.

If you pissed off a cop that much where he had to hit the blues to get you out of the way, you should probably be happy he didnt pull you over and write you something. I wasnt there, so I'm not going to assume you were doing something wrong, but if I light someone up to move them out of the LL, It's also becuase I'm ready to write them for something I've observed.


----------



## Barbrady (Aug 5, 2004)

GMACK24 said:


> So last night I am in the far left lane prolly going anywhere between 65/70 and the dood in front of me is starting to slow down. so I give him a friendly shut the headlights off and then on to see if he will move over.


Oh gawd, your one of those people. Your lucky you didn't get a friendly brake job.


----------



## Barbrady (Aug 5, 2004)

GMACK24 said:


> Also as a side note he had run a red light prior to this and I had beeped my horn at him for doing so as it was RED RED when he ran it. ok let me know.


OMG.


----------



## GMACK24 (Jun 2, 2003)

Mikey682 said:


> I dont take someone's headlights flashing behind me as a "friendly" gesture...it pisses me off. No one is going to get in trouble for just going with the flow in the right lane. Are you in that much of a hurry?
> I havent been on that long, but I've already seen what happens when someone is more focused on flying home in the LL instead of using common sense and going with the flow.
> 
> If you pissed off a cop that much where he had to hit the blues to get you out of the way, you should probably be happy he didnt pull you over and write you something. I wasnt there, so I'm not going to assume you were doing something wrong, but if I light someone up to move them out of the LL, It's also becuase I'm ready to write them for something I've observed.


well that's why I was wondering if it was just a town cop cuz i know if it were a trooper he woulda just pulled me over and cited me for aggressive driving.
lesson learned. 
no more LL driving for this guy. . .


----------



## Mongo (Aug 10, 2006)

Nah it wasn't me.

But smarten up and stay the F^%#CK outta my way anyway.


----------



## GMACK24 (Jun 2, 2003)

Exactly


----------



## GMACK24 (Jun 2, 2003)

ok so I think I got the answers I wanted and I learned my lesson.
thanks to all who replied.

Greg


----------



## dcs2244 (Jan 29, 2004)

Relax, Greg...the left lane is for cops...nothing personal


----------

